# It's here, it's HEEERREE!



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Jajaja, I have no idea why I'm so stoked about, since I'm not instaling it yet...

Abel just delivered the RS Revelation 426, at a great price  It's black (I was fearing it was going to be the dreaded mahogany color..er... ooops Mada, nothing wrong with that color..gulp!). I think it will go well with the ML gunmetal gray 

It has lot's of adjusment options (I hope they have a great, easy and light adjustment option manual for the road), so I don't know if that's a plus or not, since I prefer a set it up and leave it (unless travel adjustment, which I really like  ). Well, I guess it will take some rides to dial it in, and then it's just travel management, baby! jajajaja

Well, sorry for the long speech.... besides, this forum is going dead! no more puente and still not many post!

I'm going to put a roof rack on my car on thursday (be4 any1 ask, it's a Thule V2), anyway, see you later!

What's everybody doing this weekend?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Jajaja, I have no idea why I'm so stoked about, since I'm not instaling it yet...
> 
> Abel just delivered the RS Revelation 426, at a great price  It's black (I was fearing it was going to be the dreaded mahogany color..er... ooops Mada, nothing wrong with that color..gulp!). I think it will go well with the ML gunmetal gray
> 
> ...


Well, congrats! Now cut that steerer and put it on before the paint on it dries up.

I have to get some spacers for a Float on my Switchblade. There will be a 5th Air laying around soon maybe.

What am I doing by the weekend... it may be working or staying with the family. I don't see myself riding this weekend.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Well, congrats! Now cut that steerer and put it on before the paint on it dries up.
> 
> I have to get some spacers for a Float on my Switchblade. There will be a 5th Air laying around soon maybe.
> 
> What am I doing by the weekend... it may be working or staying with the family. I don't see myself riding this weekend.


Did you get your hands on a Float while I wasn't looking? Is adding spacers a good thing? Like you know, I'm not an engineer, so I might be just looking at stuff the wrong way, but I think adding spacers to make a shock fit your bike would be limiting your bike's travel, no?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Well, congrats! Now cut that steerer and put it on before the paint on it dries up.
> 
> I have to get some spacers for a Float on my Switchblade. There will be a 5th Air laying around soon maybe.
> 
> What am I doing by the weekend... it may be working or staying with the family. I don't see myself riding this weekend.


I hope you stay with your family, it beat's work by a loooong factor! anyway, I wish you well.

I think I'm going to Ajusco to practice some climbs, as el Chico is a long climb (not hard, but looooooong), and I want Lorena to go and feel confident


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Did you get your hands on a Float while I wasn't looking? Is adding spacers a good thing? Like you know, I'm not an engineer, so I might be just looking at stuff the wrong way, but I think adding spacers to make a shock fit your bike would be limiting your bike's travel, no?


Yeah, I did. I meant the spacers that go at the eyelets of the shock to mount it on the frame (the little silver stuff on both sides of the shock eyelets).

I need those as the 5th Air has a different eyelet diameter.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, it's great you did get a Float, since that was what you wanted since you've looked at that frame!

I hope you can sell the 5th, if not, you could find an artist at Coyoacan or someplace like that to build you an art toy with the internals


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I hope you stay with your family, it beat's work by a loooong factor! anyway, I wish you well.
> 
> I think I'm going to Ajusco to practice some climbs, as el Chico is a long climb (not hard, but looooooong), and I want Lorena to go and feel confident


Thanks for the good wishes. Now that Mini-Warp is starting to become a bipede (three steps max for now, but he can stand up supporting on just one leg - strong little quads!), I don't want to be pretty much away.

OTOH, I've been feeling great on the bike lately and wouldn't like to lose all those advances. Last ride I rode from home to Chiluca, made the ride and back... no cramps, nice performance, good stuff.

On the climbing stuff... as they write on the boards for MX riders on the last 5 laps.. PUSH, PUSH, PUSH!!!! No mercy to yourself or the cranks. You ain't gonna die from it. Well, techincally you can, but only animals to die from overstress are horses and dogs as they can't say when to stop. You'll more likely puke before being even close to a heart-attack.

Push, Push, Push my friend. You can, you definitively can. You weight more, but pack much more power. Use it. Unleash that power inside you.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. Now that Mini-Warp is starting to become a bipede (three steps max for now, but he can stand up supporting on just one leg - strong little quads!), I don't want to be pretty much away.
> 
> OTOH, I've been feeling great on the bike lately and wouldn't like to lose all those advances. Last ride I rode from home to Chiluca, made the ride and back... no cramps, nice performance, good stuff.
> 
> ...


It's not me I'm afraid of the climb back, but I'm not sure for Lorena. Actually, I think she can do it, but I just want to make her better by practicing for it.  Well, it would help me too.....

What I don't know how to train her is for the singletrack section downhill. It's like 90% singletrack for the way down, and mostly it's like a meter or so wide. So she'll have to have her balance dialed with clipless.

Anyway, I'm exited about El Chico, let's hope nothing turns sour that we have to cancel.

Anyway, with the rack, I can take another rider plus bike beside Lorena and I  So, yeah! 3 riders with bikes on my car!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> It's not me I'm afraid of the climb back, but I'm not sure for Lorena. Actually, I think she can do it, but I just want to make her better by practicing for it.  Well, it would help me too.....
> 
> What I don't know how to train her is for the singletrack section downhill. It's like 90% singletrack for the way down, and mostly it's like a meter or so wide. So she'll have to have her balance dialed with clipless.
> 
> ...


Same thing applies... Push, Push, Push... for you or for her. She seems to have a nice fitness and (not any intentions to offend) if she would speak less and breath more, it would help her a bit. Breathing is very important. Reduce upper body movement is important too. It wears you less in the long run... OTOH, hearing her shouting thru the forest is very refreshing... seriously.

For the singletrack... just let it go. If you/she don't feel confident wear body armor. I don't say that you should hurt yourself trying... far from that. But you gotta try, otherwise it will never come off. Push your limits little by little. You will crash eventually or make a clown out of yourself... remember my Spread-Eagle or tiger's "Expensive Crash"?

Maybe you can join forces with Tigerdog... he was trying to train his wife in the very same regard... flowing DH singletrack. He's a very patient person and experienced/skilled rider, sounds like the perfect teacher to me.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Same thing applies... Push, Push, Push... for you or for her. She seems to have a nice fitness and (not any intentions to offend) if she would speak less and breath more, it would help her a bit. Breathing is very important. Reduce upper body movement is important too. It wears you less in the long run... OTOH, hearing her shouting thru the forest is very refreshing... seriously.
> 
> For the singletrack... just let it go. If you/she don't feel confident wear body armor. I don't say that you should hurt yourself trying... far from that. But you gotta try, otherwise it will never come off. Push your limits little by little. You will crash eventually or make a clown out of yourself... remember my Spread-Eagle or tiger's "Expensive Crash"?
> 
> Maybe you can join forces with Tigerdog... he was trying to train his wife in the very same regard... flowing DH singletrack. He's a very patient person and experienced/skilled rider, sounds like the perfect teacher to me.


Yep, I tell her she doesn't need to carry the radio... she has like a sonnar incorporated 

I don't care being made a clown of myself, and I really don't think Lorena minds too, we're just in for the fun and falling is part of it (unless something breaks or we get a serious injury). But thanks for the update on Tiger, I'll let him know and see if we could join him 

See you


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey rzozoaya maybe we can ride this weekend at the Ajusco..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hey rzozoaya maybe we can ride this weekend at the Ajusco..


Hey Tacubaya, do you want to kill Lorena and I?

j/k, let me see with her, but I think you'll want to ride tougher trails that what she's ready for. If you want to take it easy, I'll gladly join you  but you would have to be patient....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea. I'll have to get back to you in the next day or two, hopefully we can ride Sunday.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey Tacubaya, do you want to kill Lorena and I?
> 
> j/k, let me see with her, but I think you'll want to ride tougher trails that what she's ready for. If you want to take it easy, I'll gladly join you  but you would have to be patient....


We could go down through 3 Caidas (just before "La Pared"). It would be a nice place for her to practice singletracks.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I'll have to get back to you in the next day or two, hopefully we can ride Sunday.


Please tell me you're not sick this time!!

Well, I hope you're doing fine.... it shucks to have the flu.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> We could go down through 3 Caidas (just before "La Pared"). It would be a nice place for her to practice singletracks.


Maybe, let's see what Matt and Lorena says.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Please tell me you're not sick this time!!
> 
> Well, I hope you're doing fine.... it shucks to have the flu.


I'm sick of having to work! I've got a busy week ahead of me.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm sick of having to work! I've got a busy week ahead of me.


Me 2 me 2 me 2........

anyway, I also have an intresting week ahead of me..... Tiger, let's ride this weekend, right?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm sick of having to work! I've got a busy week ahead of me.


Busy here until the Sink-o'the-Mayo... but may 6th and 7th are there to be ridden, with wife away by then, there's plenty of time to wrench and ride!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Maybe, let's see what Matt and Lorena says.


OK, Brooke and I want to go. Got to figure out some transport, though.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK, Brooke and I want to go. Got to figure out some transport, though.


Matt.. it's possible I'll have space if I get the rack installed  I'll talk to you on friday, though.....

What I don't know is about where we can go. My mom phoned today and invited us for a 2pm lunch, so I'm not sure about Ajusco, but probably if we could go real early or at least start by 9 am and return to the car by 11:00.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Matt.. it's possible I'll have space if I get the rack installed  I'll talk to you on friday, though.....
> 
> What I don't know is about where we can go. My mom phoned today and invited us for a 2pm lunch, so I'm not sure about Ajusco, but probably if we could go real early or at least start by 9 am and return to the car by 11:00.


Maybe somewhere Chiluca??

If you leave the car by the Cuaresma or even Colosio, you can do a short loop inside the forest... there are some nice singletrack there, which is especially funny on the way back with that flowing singletrack. Twisty and tight. The only thing is that some parts can be tricky even if it's not as steep as Ajusco.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:



> Matt.. it's possible I'll have space if I get the rack installed  I'll talk to you on friday, though.....
> 
> What I don't know is about where we can go. My mom phoned today and invited us for a 2pm lunch, so I'm not sure about Ajusco, but probably if we could go real early or at least start by 9 am and return to the car by 11:00.


A quick ride to tres caidas won't take longer tha 2 nad a half hours.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> A quick ride to tres caidas won't take longer tha 2 nad a half hours.


Tacubaya, for you of course, but if Brooke and Lorena and I are going, we're not the fastest riders out there. Let us see if we can make it. I really hate the time limit, but sometimes it happens....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

The mailman delivered today a Camelback HAWG (oh boy, it's Huuuuge compared to the Mule) and another saddle...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Robert!

Donde conseguiste ese asiento yo estoy en busca de un asiento similar... donde puedo buscar ? porque no he visto gran variedad ni en transvision y ni en alguna otra tienda.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Tacubaya, for you of course, but if Brooke and Lorena and I are going, we're not the fastest riders out there. Let us see if we can make it. I really hate the time limit, but sometimes it happens....


No, 2 and a half for you i meant.

It doesn't matter though, this sunday there is a race in SNT and the access wont be that good so it's nota good idea to go.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Now I just got my roof rack... well, got the base system (towers and bars) and one bike rack (the other one comes in 20 days or so).

It's a Thule system, and the rack is a V2, it looks pretty nice!


----------

